

BlackBerry surges on report of Samsung takeover approach - coryl
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/samsung-makes-takeover-approach-to-blackberry-source/article22448085/

======
uptown
Nope: [http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/blackberry-
responds...](http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/blackberry-responds-to-
media-report-nasdaq-
bbry-1983083.htm?hootPostID=51e4918cbbf7a0700c00cec669b04b7d)

WATERLOO, ONTARIO--(Marketwired - Jan. 14, 2015) - BlackBerry Limited
(NASDAQ:BBRY)(TSX:BB) ("BlackBerry") is aware of certain press reports
published today with respect to a possible offer by Samsung to purchase
BlackBerry. BlackBerry has not engaged in discussions with Samsung with
respect to any possible offer to purchase BlackBerry. BlackBerry's policy is
not to comment on rumors or speculation, and accordingly it does not intend to
comment further.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
BlackBerry plummets after hours. Still, they're up about 8% from where they
started the day.

------
conkrete
In my neck of the woods the BlackBerry brand itself is fairly tarnished. I'm
not in Corp Dev, but I imagine it would be a long difficult road to re-brand
or attempt to change the current BlackBerry image.

~~~
bane
Samsung may have a couple strategies

a) Korean companies have a long history of turning around public perception.
Samsung, LG and Hyundai (to name 3 well known brands) were perceived as cheap
junk makers not all that long ago. Now they're well considered brands.

b) Samsung may not be interested in keeping the Blackberry brand, but getting
the patent portfolio and killing the rest off.

Samsung profits are way down, even as consumer happiness is up. I think this
move is more likely #b to give them more competitive options.

------
anigbrowl
Wonder if this was a deliberate attempt to manipulate the stock price? I
imagine those trades will be scrutinized carefully.

------
walterbell
Samsung Blackberry clone (Android Gingerbread):
[http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/mobile-
devices/smartphone...](http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/mobile-
devices/smartphones/android/GT-B5510CAAXTC)

------
hackuser
The Passport was by far the most innovative, interesting phone of the year
IMHO. It's sad that because it's trendy to ridicule Blackberry, it was
overlooked and that innovation may be lost.

~~~
walterbell
User reviews have been good. Nearly bought one, but the dealbreaker was that
BB10 cannot (?) apply permission policies to Android apps, e.g. prevent access
to contacts. Such policies only apply to native BB apps.

~~~
shyn3
That's because of the Android developer... I don't think you can do this on an
Android device without root... or should I buy a Nexus 6

~~~
walterbell
Cyanogen supports such permissions with Privacy Guard (formerly App Ops).

------
shyn3
I am shocked people aren't talking about QNX.

